# Good News - Bicyclist saves father, son from burning home



## eddy (Jun 5, 2005)

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/breaking_news/13293847.htm
Original article available at: http://www.marinij.com/marin/ci_3264704

Posted on Wed, Nov. 30, 2005

Bicyclist saves father, son from burning home

Associated Press

SAN ANSELMO, Calif. - A man riding his bicycle home at 3 a.m. helped save the lives of two people sleeping inside a burning home, authorities said.

Erik Ortman, 22, said he was pedaling home early Monday morning after a night of stocking shelves at a Trader Joe's grocery store when he spotted flames at the San Anselmo home.

"When I first saw it, I had my headphones on and I was listening to some Led Zeppelin," Ortman said. "I saw the smoke rising and an orange glow behind the fence. So I barged through the gate."

Ortman knocked furiously on doors and windows to alert the owner, Jim Heierle, and his 8-year-old son, Jonathan, who were asleep at the time.

"Me and my son are extremely grateful for what Erik did," said Heierle, 57. "He really went the extra distance to help us. He saved our lives."

Investigators said the fire may have started after hot ashes were discarded in a plastic garbage bag, and that the house had smoke detectors but Heierle didn't hear them.

The three-alarm fire caused an estimated $450,000 in damage.

Information from: Marin Independent Journal, http://www.marinij.com


----------

